# I am FREEZING!!!



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

I had my TT last Tuesday, the first day I was so hot I didn't want a blanket on. Now I am freezing!!!! Lucky for me I have a great electric blanket, but my hands and feet are freezing cold!!!!

No pain, just a bit of discomfort. TIRED with all caps though, I drop off to sleep in a moment!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very common. 

The hot flashes were from the thyroid dump, post-surgery...now you are probably sauntering into the hypo phase of it all. It will even out, but it takes time.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When are you scheduled to do your first post-op labs?


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Did my post op labs yesterday and see the surgeon for removal of stitches tomorrow morning. I went through another cold then hot spell last evening. Guess I just dress in many layers to pull them off and on... Course it doesn't help that the sun is shining but it is only 36 degrees here in W. PA.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you started on replacement meds yet?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It sounds like you've got a thyroid hormone dump--it took about two weeks for me before things evened out and until they did, I had bouts of cold then hot, jittery then exhausted, etc. I did my first labs 6 weeks post-surgery (labs for thyroid, I did labs for calcium right after surgery), it doesn't seem like it would do much good to do them that close to surgery since your body is still recovering and a little haywire.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I used a rice bag heated in the microwave and when I was away from home I used Hot Hands put them in my pockets and inside my bra. It gets better!


----------

